# Liverpool Marina - Denial of Planning Approval



## maureentom (Feb 12, 2018)

Liverpool Marina is still offering overnight parking for motorhomes but their application for planning approval has been denied. The Marina has appealed the decision.

I've received an email from the Marina asking for support for their appeal - closing date 6th Augusst.

This is their email askng suport and offering suggestions why we might support their appeal.:

[URL="https://image.ibb.co/n2ry8d/Email_from_Liverpool_Marina.jpg%5B/img"]https://image.ibb.co/n2ry8d/Email_from_Liverpool_Marina.jpg[/img[/URL]]

I had already written to the Marina giving reasons they might use in their appeal and my letter is in my dropbox, if it might be helpful, at [URL="https://www.dropbox.com/s/dhgtrmqr0vgm0lo/Liverpool%20Marina%20Planning%20Denial.pdf?dl=0"]https://www.dropbox.com/s/dhgtrmqr0vgm0lo/Liverpool%20Marina%20Planning%20Denial.pdf?dl=0[/URL]

I'll be writing to the planning inspector with my support and I hope that others will do the same. It's a little pricey at £15 for 24 hrs but it's waterside city centre - must be worthwhile. Their website is [URL]https://liverpoolmarina.com/[/URL]


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very short sighted of the planners, do they not realise the revenue that Motorhomers can bring to the city! 

Nidge


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But they are scared ****less of “travellers” turning up and the subsequent adverse publicity. By refusing consent they are covering their own posteriors.

Try suggesting to the Marina that they impose “parking charges” with a price differential between cars and “vehicles over a certain height” :wink2::wink2:

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly many MH users have not helped their own case by overstaying their welcome in various places and leaving behind a filthy mess for others to clear up (usually the Council at their expense).

IMO permission to stop should be limited to say 72 hours with a ramped up price after that so that e.g. the £15 overnight charge would apply for the first three nights and then perhaps increase by £10 each and every night - that would deter people from staying too long.

The Planners may well welcome such a reassurance that users would not stay there like so many so called "travellers" do and the charge would be legally enforceable unlike the "Parking Charges" imposed by companies out to make money.

Just a thought that might be worth sharing (but would be unpopular with some people I am sure).


----------



## maureentom (Feb 12, 2018)

I've received an email from Liverpool Marina amending the email address for the appeal.










I've sent my support by letter attached to an email to the amended address: [email protected]

*penguin*. When councils introduce restrictions they invariably accuse us of leaving a mess behind us and that this generates large numbers of complaints from the public. When I've investigated using the Freedom of Information Act there are never significant numbers of complaints.

Lincs Co Council was probably the worst. They said hundreds of complaints about mess at Huttoft. The true situation revealed by the FoI was two or three complaints (none about mess) and only about 24 for the whole of the county (none about mess). N Yorks said "numerous" for Scarborough- there were none. Fleetwood said "many" - there were none. I could go on.

In the dozen or so I've investigaged the pattern is repeated. The councils say the public complains - the FoI answer is invariably few complaints - mostly none.

The public outrage we're so sure exists about us is just not there.

Tom


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Sadly many MH users have not helped their own case by overstaying their welcome in various places and leaving behind a filthy mess for others to clear up (usually the Council at their expense).
> 
> IMO permission to stop should be limited to say 72 hours with a ramped up price after that so that e.g. the £15 overnight charge would apply for the first three nights and then perhaps increase by £10 each and every night - that would deter people from staying too long.
> 
> ...


"Many motorhomers leave behind filthy mess" I think you are vastly overstating that. Certainly a few might but given the number of motorhomes used by the ordinary public I would think this happens on relatively few occasions, of course one is one to many and I don't have any statistics to back this up. However I doubt you have an to support your assertion either.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Only what I have seen along Exmouth sea-front and it has been disgusting - while it may be only a small number it seems to occur on a daily basis judging by the mess left there - even in winter so it cannot easily be blamed on others.

I do not like the bans that seem to be being introduced at a rapid rate in a number of places but sadly the evidence has been left in such places and locals are not happy to see it - they feel they are being abused.

To me any such bans are discrimination and I do not approve of that wherever it occurs but sadly until the "big" Clubs such as what used to be the CC and the C&CC unite and fight against it then it will proliferate -sadly both organisations seem content to do a Corbyn and sit on their hands....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Tom, I appreciate what you're doing there, and I'm trying to support you - but the Web address as given by Liverpool Marina can't be found - I THINK I've put it in correctly.

So I thought I'd use the email option but I really need to quote the reference number etc. 

Is there any chance you could copy/paste those bits of info - at present they're in jpeg format. 

If it's relatively easy to do I think you'll get more support from the folks here.

Thanks.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Only what I have seen along Exmouth sea-front and it has been disgusting - while it may be only a small number it seems to occur on a daily basis judging by the mess left there - even in winter so it cannot easily be blamed on others.
> 
> I do not like the bans that seem to be being introduced at a rapid rate in a number of places but sadly the evidence has been left in such places and locals are not happy to see it - they feel they are being abused.
> 
> To me any such bans are discrimination and I do not approve of that wherever it occurs but sadly until the "big" Clubs such as what used to be the CC and the C&CC unite and fight against it then it will proliferate *-sadly both organisations seem content to do a Corbyn and sit on their hands...*.


Sadly, it is worse than that. They actively involve themselves in support of restrictions being applied.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Only what I have seen along Exmouth sea-front and it has been disgusting - while it may be only a small number it seems to occur on a daily basis judging by the mess left there - even in winter so it cannot easily be blamed on others.
> 
> I do not like the bans that seem to be being introduced at a rapid rate in a number of places but sadly the evidence has been left in such places and locals are not happy to see it - they feel they are being abused.
> 
> To me any such bans are discrimination and I do not approve of that wherever it occurs but sadly until the "big" Clubs such as what used to be the CC and the C&CC unite and fight against it then it will proliferate -sadly both organisations seem content to do a Corbyn and sit on their hands....


Sad you have seen that, I live on the Suffolk coast and regularly visit the "hotspots" and also the Norfolk ones too. i have seen plenty of disgusting rubbish left behind by tourists in cars, food waste dirty nappies etc but I can honesty say not by motorhomers. Perhaps you suffer from particularly messy motorhomers but I expect the shortcoming of the few are being used as an excuse for restrictions on motorhomes.


----------



## maureentom (Feb 12, 2018)

jiwawa said:


> Tom, I appreciate what you're doing there, and I'm trying to support you - but the Web address as given by Liverpool Marina can't be found - I THINK I've put it in correctly.
> 
> So I thought I'd use the email option but I really need to quote the reference number etc.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks. Yes, I think I can do that. The reason I put it in as an image is, sort of to show that it's from a genuine email.

Here's a copy of the text of each email. This shoiuld do it , i hope.

_here is the info for the appeal. Please support it and forward the info to as many websites - britstop, facebook etc / and friends as possible - we have until the 6th August _

_be a bit descriptive about your support - _
_you have stayed here - reason for visit? Friends, Concert, Tourism etc what you did and spent _
_Ideal location etc _
_You want to visit or just want to support _



_MOTORHOME APPEAL INFO:_

_Applicants name: Liverpool Marina_
_Appeal ref: APP/Z4310/W/18/3203773_
_Appeal start date: 5th July 2018_

_Appeal online at:_
_www.planningportal.gov.uk/planning/appeals/online/comment_


_or Email_
_[email protected]_


_Or send THREE copy's of support to:_
_Sean Ermsting,_
_The Planning Inspectorate_
_Room 3M_
_Templey Quay House_
_2 The Square , _
_Bristol_
_BS1 6PN_


_CLOSING DATE: 6TH August 2018_


and the amended email address::



 _Hi Tom we have discovered that the email address is incorrect_


_[email protected]_

_Try this one_

_Craig_
_
_
Thanks for your help. I've long thought that the only hope for continued fairly free motorhoming is to campaign for aires on the contentinetal system and I support private as well as publicly owned aires.


Thanks again.


Tom


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

iandsm said:


> Sad you have seen that, I live on the Suffolk coast and regularly visit the "hotspots" and also the Norfolk ones too. i have seen plenty of disgusting rubbish left behind by tourists in cars, food waste dirty nappies etc but I can honesty say not by motorhomers. Perhaps you suffer from particularly messy motorhomers but I expect the shortcoming of the few are being used as an excuse for restrictions on motorhomes.


Bournemouth and Sandbanks beaches are a real mess after a sunny weekend but there are not calls to ban visitors because of it. Perhaps it is a different rule for motor homers?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rayc said:


> Bournemouth and Sandbanks beaches are a real mess after a sunny weekend but there are not calls to ban visitors because of it. Perhaps it is a different rule for motor homers?


As I posted on OAL earlier today, there is no outcry to ban outdoor BBQs in Public areas despite the carnage left behind. There is no move to Police well publicised Dogging spots. Turn up in a motorhome and you are on borrowed time. :surprise:

So ... You can eat and get drunk or watch people shagging without worry ... as long as you don't arrive at these events in a Motorhome. :smile2:


----------

